# OZ Day



## Maryak (Jan 25, 2009)

Thunder Down Under.

Have a Great Australia Day.







Best Regards
Bob


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Australia Day to you too, Bob.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have never heard of it. Does the day mark something that happened, like thanksgiving or our 4th of July?

Happy A Day!!

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Australia!*

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Oztralia Day. Thm:


Kevin


----------



## greenie (Jan 25, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> I have never heard of it. Does the day mark something that happened, like thanksgiving or our 4th of July?
> 
> Happy A Day!!
> 
> Steve



Something that happened, eh.

Better get you up to speed on what happens in other places around the world, it might be better for you to broaden your horizons instead of just watching your navel, so to say.

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/latest/5280806/mick-dodson-named-australian-year/


----------



## Maryak (Jan 25, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> I have never heard of it. Does the day mark something that happened, like thanksgiving or our 4th of July?
> 
> Happy A Day!!
> 
> Steve



Steve, it marks the day that the 1st fleet from the UK arrived in Australia, to start the colony of New South Wales, In Sydney Cove. This was 26 Jan 1788.

Since around 1988 It has also been called Invasion Day by some of our Indigenous population. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Maryak. 


Sorry Greenie for not knowing tho i did enjoy the slap in the chops.


----------



## greenie (Jan 25, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Thanks Maryak.
> 
> 
> Sorry Greenie for not knowing tho i did enjoy the slap in the chops.



YOUR WELCOME !


----------



## tmuir (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I spent the morning oiling my wooden decking which means I can't set my BBQ up on it tonight (un Australian I know : ) but it does mean my decking will be around for many more BBQs.

I can still go out and stand by it and look at it whilst having a beer later which will probably just about satisfy the OZ tradition.


----------



## tel (Jan 26, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Steve, it marks the day that the 1st fleet from the UK arrived in Australia, to start the colony of New South Wales, In Sydney Cove. This was 26 Jan 1788.
> 
> Since around 1988 It has also been called Invasion Day by some of our Indigenous population. :
> 
> ...



Of course, Cap'n Phillip didn't really come to start a colony - they came for the cricket and the bbq (and some say, the BEER!)


----------



## jack404 (Jan 26, 2009)

tel, 

Beer? before they got here??

that my friend along with the stump jump'in plough 

was finely crafted in a unique fashion in isolation from the rest of the world 

to be the nectar that it is today

Oh! Happy Australia day folks

where ever you may be in the world

wishing you all some of your favourite brew 
and a BarB ( Tmuir, mine used to hang off the gunnel for the boat or could clamp onto the stern plate or hand rail )

cheers 

jack

how jack and friends do Australia day






a little worse for wear but still catching them.. a mate about 10 am this morning 12miles out to sea


----------



## seagar (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy Australia day to all from this old Aussie in Coffs Harbour N.S.W Australia.(Gods country)

Ian..


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 26, 2009)

Happy Australia Day all,
Did the BarB today for brunch, before the temp got above 30°C.
Just "ripped the scab of a coldie" and lurking on the forum while waiting to watch the fireworks on tv.
Cheers all
Phil


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 26, 2009)

Just got back from a great evening on the foreshore at Matilda Bay (Perth) with the family and friends. The kids loved the fireworks.


----------



## tel (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice morwong Jack - wish I'd a bin there!


----------



## gmac (Jan 27, 2009)

Alright - one of my Aussie cousins is going to have to explain this to the Canuck...

morwong  (I assume it's the fish... :big

Garry


----------



## tel (Jan 27, 2009)

You got it Garry.

http://www.sea-ex.com/fishphotos/morwong.htm


----------



## jack404 (Jan 27, 2009)

Many years ago i was invited fishing in the US of A
we went to Catalina Island and caught "sweet lip" there i think these are awful close to the Morwong family.

(very different from the Aussie sweet lip )

these are nice plate sized fish and we get them about 12 miles off the coast of Sydney

My sister who lives in Manitoba somewhere with her new hubby fish often and they say sweet lip is the US / Canuk version of Morwong ( which i think is a relation to the trevally ) fish names vary all over evern from state to state here... so maybe its similar in the US and CA

every Oz day we charter a boat and the OA members of the RSL ( RSL = VFW) all get together and we have a day out fishing then back in time for the fireworks and BBQ at the club, fresh fish, crabs ,prawns and lots of the golden drop. starting at 3 am  its a big day but would not miss it for quids.

tel I am thinking ( with some other blokes ) about a once a month charter from woolongong harbour out to sea

to fish the shelf, ( snapper mowong nannigai red emperors sharks etc)  if you want a seat  let me know

12 seats on the boat only ( so we aint too crowed and dont sink the boat with the beer)

cheers

jack


----------



## tel (Jan 27, 2009)

You can count me in Jack, tho' it might have to be every other month for me. I love me outside fishin' and don't get much of a chance at it these days.


----------



## gmac (Jan 29, 2009)

Jack & Tel;
From the "it's a small world Department" the woman next door was born and raised in Manitoba and her family ran a fly-in fishing lodge in northern Manitoba for quite some time. Largely catering to rich Americans after lake trout, northern pike and pickrel. I was born on the east cost of Canada - Nova Scotia where its cod, halibut, lobster, mackrel, salmon and some of the world's record sized tuna. Now I live on the west coast where it's salmon (coho, chinook, pink, sockeye), steel head, and killer whale if your not careful...!

Thanks guys...who would have imagined an education on fish speices on a machinists forum. Stay cool...I'm trying to stay warm.

Garry


----------



## tel (Jan 30, 2009)

;D Enter here for ALL you need to know about ANYTHING!


----------

